# Ultra Green Glow in the Dark Powder v10



## Skylighter (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are the pictures of the newly arrived shipment. To avoid confusion, we are calling it: *"Ultra Green v10"*

The following photos were taken with a Canon Pro1. With the exception of crop and resize, the pictures are unmodified.

*Picture 1: 0 minutes* (picture taken just after black light removed)
*Camera Settings 1/30 f2.4*







*Picture 2: 0 minutes *
*Camera Settings 1/50 f2.4*






*Picture 3: 2 hours and 38 minutes* (from black light removal)
*Camera Settings 2" f2.4*

*



*

*Samples above from left to right:*
Ultra Green 2006 manufacturer sample (v8)
Ultra Green v10 manufacturer sample (v10)
Ultra Green 2006 stock sample (v8)
Ultra Green v10 stock sample (v10)
Ultra Green 2007 (was called Plus) stock sample (v9)

We have not yet tested the new powders using light meters. We are having problems getting consistant readings. I have an appointment with one of our Army associates that specializes in light metering. He is going to help us set up a calibrated rig over the next few weeks.

I have not had the luxury of really doing detailed analysis of this new powder yet. While I can always easily pick out the v10 vs v9 or v8, the differential varies depending on the charging source and decay time.

Glow Inc. management has asked me to make it clear that we are not yet making any claims on the brightness of this new powder until we get it measured properly.

We now have the new v10 powders and paints availalbe on our site for purchase. Make sure that your product has "v10" in the name as we are still selling regular Ultra Green also.

As a final note, we only have 25 kilos of the new powder and resupply is questionable. So if you want some, get it now.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 30, 2007)

Can you also make some of this available in the 1/2 oz small bottles?


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep, it is on our website as the first product on this page:

Glow in the Dark Paint



LuxLuthor said:


> Can you also make some of this available in the 1/2 oz small bottles?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 30, 2007)

I was looking on this weather proof page. Doh


----------



## Knighthood (Apr 30, 2007)

I would like to see the 8 hours later pictures to compare please. 

Thanks


----------



## Skylighter (Apr 30, 2007)

For an 8 hour comparison picture, I would have to be in the office till about 5am. I don't think I will be doing that anytime soon.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 30, 2007)

OK, ordered some of this new v10. Thanks for letting us know and the $10 discount was handy. I guess I am their first order, so I will post some pictures comparing to previous two powders I got.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 30, 2007)

Greetings!

Order sent.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## VidPro (May 1, 2007)

hey skylighter you got a coupon or something? the price is right, but its telling me $14.39 for shipping 4 ounces , man that hurts. (i live in ca.)

last time i had to buy from your competitor, and almost everything they sent was wrong, soooo , i am not gonna do that again


----------



## Tritium (May 1, 2007)

Order placed for paint and powder V-10.

Thurmond


----------



## Skylighter (May 1, 2007)

$14 for shipping! What a ripoff! I wouldn't pay that!

Ok, all kidding aside. Your shipping is wrong because you did one of two things.

1. You didnt click "Check Shipping Rates" under the contact screen.

or

2. You clicked "Back" to make changes, and didnt reselect a shipping rate when you came back through checkout.

I think you will find that shipping is about $4.50 to CA for 4 oz.



VidPro said:


> hey skylighter you got a coupon or something? the price is right, but its telling me $14.39 for shipping 4 ounces , man that hurts. (i live in ca.)
> 
> last time i had to buy from your competitor, and almost everything they sent was wrong, soooo , i am not gonna do that again


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (May 1, 2007)

My next refill I will definetly get the V10 for Green.


----------



## VidPro (May 1, 2007)

Skylighter said:


> $14 for shipping! What a ripoff! I wouldn't pay that!
> 
> Ok, all kidding aside. Your shipping is wrong because you did one of two things.
> 
> ...


 
well thats more like it. it must have defaulted to UPS ground, probably as needed for sending solvent filled paints.

I feex, thanks that will do it.

and it was
1. You didnt click "Check Shipping Rates" under the contact screen.


----------



## PJD (May 1, 2007)

Skylighter said:


> Yep, it is on our website as the first product on this page:
> 
> Glow in the Dark Paint



Boy, this really SUCKS! I just placed an order yesterday for a 1/2 oz. bottle of the ultra Green (non V10) 

Oh well...

PJD


----------



## Skylighter (May 1, 2007)

PJD,

Your order has already shipped, but I sent you a gift certificate to help defray the costs of a second bottle if you choose.



PJD said:


> Boy, this really SUCKS! I just placed an order yesterday for a 1/2 oz. bottle of the ultra Green (non V10)
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> PJD


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 1, 2007)

VidPro said:


> well thats more like it. it must have defaulted to UPS ground, probably as needed for sending solvent filled paints.
> 
> I feex, thanks that will do it.
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to me. It should default to the cheapest method of shipment, then people can upgrade if they want.


----------



## Skylighter (May 1, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Same thing happened to me. It should default to the cheapest method of shipment, then people can upgrade if they want.


 
We are trying to hire a programmer to fix that now. Our shipping calculator is so complicated due to the hazmat, it is hard to find someone who can step up to the task.


----------



## barkingmad (May 2, 2007)

So just to check - it's ok to ship the 'powder' Internationally but paint is a no-no?


----------



## Skylighter (May 2, 2007)

Yes, we can ship the powder internationally. Since the packages are small and light, it is relatively inexpensive as well.



barkingmad said:


> So just to check - it's ok to ship the 'powder' Internationally but paint is a no-no?


----------



## allxring (May 2, 2007)

I just ordered some! I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (May 3, 2007)

Greetings!

I received my order of V10 powder today. I did some testing about 2 hours ago, comparing it to some recently purchased "standard" Ultra Green powder.

You can tell almost immediately after illuminating the two powders side-by-side that the V10 stuff is brighter - after about 5 minutes it's pretty obvious which is which as well. It looks like the new V10 stuff is the real deal, it glows brighter and longer than the normal Ultra green. How much? I would guess maybe 20-30%, but that's just a subjective and unscientific guess using my eyeballs as instrumentation.

So far... I like it! 

I'm offering my G.I.D Keychain fobs in the new V10 powder now for a small upgrade fee... and if you've already ordered an Ultra Green fob from me, I'll upgrade it for less than the normal fee... but you need to contact me NOW so I can get you in under the production wire (I'll be pouring epoxy Saturday evening or Sunday afternoon).

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (May 4, 2007)

The V10 must be blinding bright. The current powder is so bright when charged you can walk around with it like a flashlight and get around in the dark. 
These powders truly are amazing.


----------



## reptiles (May 5, 2007)

I just ordered some paint and powder V10. Thanks for bringing these goodies to us. 

Regards, 

Mark


----------



## Juicespeare1 (May 6, 2007)

*Couple of quick question for Danny (Skylighter)*

Is this v10, the final product?

This is the one originally promised, right? Has the same specs originally quoted, etc.

I ask, because this time I want to get the right thing.

If so, I will be ordering 2 of the 1/2 oz. bottles of paint and 1 oz. of the powder.


Also ... is there any way to sell the items at the originally quoted pre-order price? I think this would go a long way to reestablishing good faith with us buyers along with the $10 coupon.


----------



## allxring (May 6, 2007)

I got mine in yesterday's mail. This stuff is pretty cool. 

Thanks for making this available to us!


----------



## Juicespeare1 (May 6, 2007)

*Danny ... one suggestion for a new product.*

How about GITD rubber O-rings for putting on the ouside of flashlights.

I just bought a Fenix P2D and it could use some rubber O-rings made from the v10 glow powder to place on the outside to give better grip.


----------



## greenLED (May 6, 2007)

Juice, I did some research on that subject when I was selling the glo-rings. The minimum order for custom glo-rings is very large. Given all the different-sized lights, bezels, tailcaps, light bodies that people use around here, the cost increases significantly. Somebody with deeper pockets may be able to make it happen.


----------



## Skylighter (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Danny ... one suggestion for a new product.*

Thanks for the suggestion, but the majority of our sales are to manufacturers. Therefore, we try to stay away from manufacturing or reselling anything but raw products like paint and powder.

I think GreenLED has a good point too about variety. What we need to figure out is instructions for people to make them at home.



Juicespeare1 said:


> How about GITD rubber O-rings for putting on the ouside of flashlights.
> 
> I just bought a Fenix P2D and it could use some rubber O-rings made from the v10 glow powder to place on the outside to give better grip.


----------



## Juicespeare1 (May 7, 2007)

Danny: "What we need to figure out is instructions for people to make them at home."

Juicespeare1: That would be great, I'd be making them in a variety of sizes.


----------



## Tritium (May 7, 2007)

Hey Danny,

Its been a week since I placed my order. I see others receiving theirs in about 3 days. 
?????

PP ID # 4K201251VH037473R

Thurmond


----------



## luigi (May 7, 2007)

Be patient Thurmond.
Maybe it takes longer to some US places,
My package to Florida shipped on May the 1st but hasn't arrived yet.


Luigi


----------



## Skylighter (May 7, 2007)

Tritium,

Send me an email to [email protected] with your email address, name, or order ID. I will look it up.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 7, 2007)

!!! I just now saw this. Going to place an order tonight!


----------



## greenLED (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Danny ... one suggestion for a new product.*



Skylighter said:


> What we need to figure out is instructions for people to make them at home.


I've played with a variety of materials, but the results are not satisfactory. If somebody had an injection molding setup... maybe, but "by hand" it's proven to be hard.


----------



## lawmaverick (May 7, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## ScarabDrowner (May 7, 2007)

the Alumilite company, which makes a pretty decent DIY casting resin, also sells a selection of silicone rubber, designed for making molds, but also tear resistant. perhaps that would work for DIY glo-rings? Provided they go on the flashlight or whatever and aren't constantly being stressed, I don't see why it wouldn't work out.


----------



## Skylighter (May 7, 2007)

Liugi and Tritium,

According to the tracking software, which I used for the first time today, both of your packages were mailed on May 3rd, so I suspect they will arrive tommorow.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## greenLED (May 7, 2007)

Scarb, I wonder if that casting resin would take GID powder (some mediums don't hold the GID all that well in suspension).

the issue I ran into was how to mold an o-ring. I made a couple of _semi-decent_ gaskets,  but I'm afraid o-rings are a completely different ballgame.


----------



## ScarabDrowner (May 7, 2007)

I had used the resin and v8 powder a while ago. the powder does tend to sink to the bottom of the resin, so it's important to continue stirring up until almost the last moment when you pour the resin into the mould. But I wasn't meaning make the rings out of resin, they'd be too hard and brittle. I meant to use the silicone rubber compound that they provide for making the moulds out of.


----------



## greenLED (May 7, 2007)

ScarabDrowner said:


> I meant to use the silicone rubber compound that they provide for making the moulds out of.


I understood that. My point was it's hard to make a mold of an o-ring.


----------



## ScarabDrowner (May 7, 2007)

how about making a mould out of a keyring?


----------



## VidPro (May 7, 2007)

Got mine in , and its pretty good stuff, snorted 2 lines of it yesterday, and my nose is still glowing 
looks like a fair improvement, although i have no plans of re-doing anything that used the other stuff, as it is adequite too.


----------



## greenlight (May 7, 2007)

VidPro said:


> Got mine in , and its pretty good stuff, snorted 2 lines of it yesterday, and my nose is still glowing


That reminds me of the movie "Heavy Metal"...


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 7, 2007)

Skylighter said:


> Liugi and Tritium,
> 
> According to the tracking software, which I used for the first time today, both of your packages were mailed on May 3rd, so I suspect they will arrive tommorow.
> 
> ...



I was the first to order V10, so hopefully mine will arrive tomorrow too.


----------



## Skylighter (May 8, 2007)

Lux,

You also shipped on May 3 via USPS First Class.

Everyone else,

I will be out of the office Tuesday and Wednesday. I will catch up with you guys on Thursday. Hopefully, we will have some good reports by then.

One more important note. I am told we are over half way through our supply of v10 pigment. We have placed another major order, but this smaller manufacturer seems to be having problems keeping up with our demand. So I suspect it will be at least 3 months before we have more.


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 8, 2007)

Ordering tonight! I got back late, but will order! 

Perhaps the o-ring idea, if you applied heat to cure the silicone faster? But not too much or damage to the powder may result.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 8, 2007)

Skylighter said:


> Lux,
> 
> You also shipped on May 3 via USPS First Class.


Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow (Tues) then...as it still didn't come today. It's ok, but I did want to do a photo review early on.



Skylighter said:


> One more important note. I am told we are over half way through our supply of v10 pigment. We have placed another major order, but this smaller manufacturer seems to be having problems keeping up with our demand. So I suspect it will be at least 3 months before we have more.


Good to know. If this is as good as I'm hoping, I want to get some more for my ceiling star chart.


----------



## luigi (May 8, 2007)

Got it at Florida, I will test soon and post my results. 
Thanks Danny!

Luigi


----------



## Samhain73 (May 8, 2007)

Looking forward to the testing! And to getting mine as well........


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 9, 2007)

Got mine today. Will check it tonight. Thanks Danny


----------



## Samhain73 (May 9, 2007)

Ok got mine today, the powder is DEFINITELY brighter! Looks great! The paint is definitely brighter as well, but it doesn't seem to be as large of a difference. Great stuff!:rock:


----------



## TOTC (May 9, 2007)

I got v10 powder and paint to go along with my ultra plus powder and paint. The v10 powder is brighter, but I certainly don't think the 20-30% estimated by Atomic Chicken. I find the difference noticeable, but not a huge leap or anything.

The paint difference is smaller. In fact, I think my new v10 paint is poorly mixed: I don't think there are enough particles in it. It is thinner than my Ultra plus paint, requires more shaking (from settling), and the brush picks up (and therefore applies) fewer glow particles.

My opinion is based on 1 oz of powder (of each) and 1/2 oz of paint (of each). I have no idea how much the paint varies from bottle to bottle and how that might impact the issue I'm seeing with viscosity/concentration.

Any way you cut it though, I'm happy with my GlowInc products.

(edited to correct the references to ultra plus rather than just ultra)


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (May 9, 2007)

Greetings!



TOTC said:


> I got v10 powder and paint to go along with my ultra powder and paint. The v10 powder is brighter, but I certainly don't think the 20-30% estimated by Atomic Chicken. I find the difference noticeable, but not a huge leap or anything.



Keep in mind... I was only estimating based on how it "looked" to me, I don't have a light meter to actually measure the output and get hard numbers. I was thinking to myself when I was seeing the old Ultra-Green and new V10 glowing side-by-side that the V10 looked about 1/5 to 1/4 brighter, not quite 1-1/2x as bright, so that's where I came up with the 20-30% figure as an estimate.

I'm VERY curious as to what the ACTUAL measured brightness difference will be... almost curious enough to buy a meter and measure it myself!

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## TOTC (May 9, 2007)

I corrected my post to say that I was comparing ultra *plus* and v10. I didn't realize you were comparing v10 against the 'old' ultra....
ha I get confused with all the designations.


----------



## Skylighter (May 9, 2007)

Hey guys, just got back. All of the paints are made with exact same ratio, which is 2 lbs to the gallon. Other than the pigment, we haven't changed the paint medium in 2006 or 2007.

Here is some interesting info about the paint.

Ultra Green v8 powder (aka Ultra Green 2006) was 45-65 micron
Ultra Green v9 powder (aka Ultra Green Plus) is 35-65 micron
Ultra Green v10 powder is 55-85 micron

While v8 and v9 are similar in brightness, the v9 makes a much smoother and better looking paint because of its smaller particles.

v10's large particle size is less ideal for paint. You can see the individual particles easier. As pointed out, that also means it doesnt mix as well and settles easier. That being said, its extra brightness in most applications is preferrable, even without the smoother look.

Larger particles, like the v10 are actually preferrable for thicker applications like epoxy fills, wax candles, etc.

Whatever you do, dont get sucked into the myth that particle size determines the brightness. Grade is the largest determining factor. Within any grade, larger is better. v9 and v10 are similar grade (not exactly) and each are a higher grade than v8. v8 is two steps above "Economy Green" which is typically about 2 steps higher than the Ebay glow powder.

I want to reiterate one thing. Glow Inc nor myself is not making ANY claims of the brightness of v10 until we have it measured. This is proving a feat in itself, but hopefully we will have the numbers within the month.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 10, 2007)

Why is the shipping to CA $14.43????????


----------



## Skylighter (May 10, 2007)

Go back and make sure you click "choose a shipping method" under your contact information. Most orders are between $4-$5 to ship.


----------



## greenLED (May 10, 2007)

Groundhog, after you enter your shipping information, scroll down the checkout window a bit and click on the link to check shipping options. Unless you're buying a lot of paint (which requires special hazmat shipping, IIRC), you should see other shipping options. I generally pay $3-5 for my (smaller) orders.


----------



## Tritium (May 10, 2007)

TOTC said:


> I got v10 powder and paint to go along with my ultra plus powder and paint. The v10 powder is brighter, but I certainly don't think the 20-30% estimated by Atomic Chicken. I find the difference noticeable, but not a huge leap or anything.
> 
> The paint difference is smaller. In fact, I think my new v10 paint is poorly mixed: I don't think there are enough particles in it. It is thinner than my Ultra plus paint, requires more shaking (from settling), and the brush picks up (and therefore applies) fewer glow particles.


 
My paint also exibits poor mixing and agglomeration of the particles. Doesn't look any brighter than my "Plus Paint" either.

Thurmond


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (May 10, 2007)

Curious to you who mix the powder with epoxy.
Do you think the faster curing epoxy ruins the glow powder somehow with a chemical reaction?
I do know some epoxys cure a yellowish color and not totally clear. Also do you think some epoxys block UV light more so the powder doesn't charge as well?


----------



## Tritium (May 10, 2007)

LESLIEx317537 said:


> Curious to you who mix the powder with epoxy.
> Do you think the faster curing epoxy ruins the glow powder somehow with a chemical reaction?
> I do know some epoxys cure a yellowish color and not totally clear. Also do you think some epoxys block UV light more so the powder doesn't charge as well?


 
I use epoxy 330 which is for inlay work in jewelry. It does not yellow noticably over time at all. Another epoxy used in restoration of antiquities by museums is the best but very expensive. It is called Hextal. The Glo-Powder can be cast into molten glass so epoxy does no damage to the powder. Moisture WILL degrade it however.

Thurmond


----------



## greenLED (May 10, 2007)

LESLIEx317537 said:


> Curious to you who mix the powder with epoxy.
> Do you think the faster curing epoxy ruins the glow powder somehow with a chemical reaction?


Nope. Won't react with the GID powder. That said, I don't use the fast-curing epoxy: it doesn't give me enought time to mix properly, pour, deal with spills, it may not cure evenly, and it'll yellow with time.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 11, 2007)

Tritium said:


> I use epoxy 330 which is for inlay work in jewelry. It does not yellow noticably over time at all. Another epoxy used in restoration of antiquities by museums is the best but very expensive. It is called Hextal. The Glo-Powder can be cast into molten glass so epoxy does no damage to the powder. Moisture WILL degrade it however.
> 
> Thurmond



What size does that Epoxy 330 come in? I just see this small looking tube here.

WOW, that Hextal is expensive isn't it?


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (May 11, 2007)

I'm using Clear Casting Resin/Epoxy the stuff they cast pennies into or insects or whatever else. It cures clear. Seems to work really well. Only thing is it takes longer to cure.


----------



## Tritium (May 11, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> What size does that Epoxy 330 come in? I just see this small looking tube here.
> 
> WOW, that Hextal is expensive isn't it?



I Purchase the bigger one as indicated here near the bottom of the page:

http://www.amlap.com/alw/facetsupp.html

It is 4 oz bottles with flip top's.

Thurmond


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 12, 2007)

Got mine in yesterday. It is brighter, but to my eyes the aqua still wins after they have sat for a while but that's probably just my eyes picking that color more than the yellow green at night. But it is VERY intense!!! I charge them with a 400nm Cree 200mW output LED. It's defiantly the brightest powder I've seen. Makes the old stuff (plus, etc) look dim white in comparison! I got some day glow orange too and that's neat stuff too. I'm going to use that to paint GITD colors of some sort of picture not sure of what yet..

Now I just need time to put the V10 into some flashlights and epoxy tabs/etc.

Thanks Danny!


----------



## Tidra (May 16, 2007)

Got mine today,... this V10 is really sick bright bustard,...

Thank you.
I.


----------



## luigi (May 16, 2007)

My initial tests were inconclusive so I will test again this week and post my results.

Luigi


----------



## greenLED (May 16, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. A quick eyeball test and I can tell you the v10 is brighter than the v8. Here's what I plan to do for a comparison:

- weigh equal amounts of v8, v9, v10 GID powder,
- mix in with equal volume of epoxy (still TBD how much),
- spread each mixture evenly over the same surface area
- wait 'till stuff cures
- charge GID
- take pics
- post

Timeline: don't hold your breath :nana: but I figure that'd give the most unbiased comparison since we'd be controlling for:
- amount of GID material
- amount of medium
- charging time


----------



## luigi (May 16, 2007)

That is great GreenLED I will be doing the same but without epoxy, comparing the "plain" powder at equal volumes.
Then we can compare results and get either a conclusion or a confusion 

Luigi


----------



## greenLED (May 16, 2007)

luigi said:


> That is great GreenLED I will be doing the same but without epoxy, comparing the "plain" powder at equal volumes.
> Then we can compare results and get either a conclusion or a confusion
> 
> Luigi


Excellent, luigi! Yup, some sort of standarization in our tests is what I'm after. Hey, how does 1cm2 (x 1-2mm depth?) sound to you as "standard" volume?

I've never actually weighed how much powder I add to my epoxy mixes (or how much volume of epoxy I actually use, since each time I mix a fresh batch), so I have nothing to recommend there.


----------



## luigi (May 16, 2007)

I will use my acrylic tubes to put the powder, they are 4mm inner diameter and 6mm outer diameter. I can cut them to any length.

Luigi


----------



## rala (May 18, 2007)

where/how do i get the $10 coupon code?


----------



## luigi (May 18, 2007)

rala said:


> where/how do i get the $10 coupon code?



If you bought the V9 version (Ultra Green Plus) contact CPF user Skylighter. If not then the coupon does not apply to you.

Luigi


----------



## Orion (May 18, 2007)

I didn't read all the pages, but was wondering how it stands up to heat, and at what temperature would you call it's maximum level of withstanding?

Thanks.


----------



## Tritium (May 18, 2007)

Orion said:


> I didn't read all the pages, but was wondering how it stands up to heat, and at what temperature would you call it's maximum level of withstanding?
> 
> Thanks.


 
It can be cast in molten glass so the temp is quite high.

http://glowinc.com/glow-in-the-dark/glow-glass.aspx

Thurmond


----------



## Orion (May 18, 2007)

I guess I should have stipulated that I was inquiring about the paint. 

I will have to get some of this stuff asap.


----------



## knot (May 18, 2007)

Skylighter said:


> For an 8 hour comparison picture, I would have to be in the office till about 5am. I don't think I will be doing that anytime soon.


I don't think anyone was asking you to wait in your office for eight hours - just sayin'


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the partial refund for shipping.
Can't wait to try other colors and the new V10.
-Les


----------



## reptiles (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Ultra Green Glow v10 / Ceramic Failure*

Greetings, 

Just wanted to report on a quick experiment I conducted with V10 Ultra Glow Powder. 

I mixed a package into 3 cups of clear ceramic glaze. The glaze was applied to a ceramic tile; dried within 20 minutes and it exhibited a nice glow. 

However... once fired to "cone 6" (medium electric kiln) it no longer glowed at all. 

It was a good try but it appears to be temperature sensitive 

Regards, 

Mark


----------



## bridaw (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Ultra Green Glow v10 / Ceramic Failure*

Glow Inc has a page about that. If you melt the pigment, it is destroyed. The melting points are listed on the MSDS pages for each pigment.




reptiles said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just wanted to report on a quick experiment I conducted with V10 Ultra Glow Powder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylighter (Jun 3, 2007)

Reptile,

What temperature did you fire at?

Danny


----------



## greenlight (Jun 3, 2007)

Cone 6: 1240 Degrees C/2264 Degrees F


----------



## Skylighter (Jun 3, 2007)

Fire at about 2000F and I think you will find it works.

Danny


----------



## l1s125 (Jun 24, 2007)

I was examining one of LESLIEx317537's glow-fobs, and let me say first that I love it, perfect size and very bright (I bought 3 of 'em), but evenly distributed through the epoxy are very small, very fine bubbles, you can't really see them unless you look closely. I think the glow powder + epoxy method makes a minimum amount of bubbles unavoidable because you need to mix the powder with the epoxy. This probably aerates the mixture to some extent.

So I thought about different ways to avoid having to agitate the epoxy to bypass the bubble problem altogether. What I came up with was to use glow paint instead. Basically take the same acrylic tube and coat the inside with a couple layers of paint then fill the interior with epoxy to prevent chipping.

Is this a workable idea? does the paint bind to acrylic?


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (Jun 24, 2007)

IMO the regular Ultra Green looks better since it's more powdered and it seems to attract less air bubbles in the mixture.

The paint may have a hard time curing in the tubes. The epoxy is a two part curing mixture. -Les


----------



## Skylighter (Jun 25, 2007)

>Is this a workable idea? does the paint bind to acrylic?

Yes and Yes.

My personal preference is using sand. First, it is massively cheaper per volume. But it also holds its own on the brightness for 3D applications.

Danny

Note: Due to fireworks, Summer is a busy time for me. So, give me a few extra days for the next few weeks if you send email or post.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Ultra Green Glow v10 / Ceramic Failure*



bridaw said:


> Glow Inc has a page about that. If you melt the pigment, it is destroyed. The melting points are listed on the MSDS pages for each pigment.



Looks like I exceeded the melt point by 40 degrees (according to MSDS). 

Maybe I'll try again sometime. I don't have direct control over the kiln, as it is a community firing, and I just gotta go with cone 6. 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought the V10 paint and didn't like the rough-chuncky way it felt when dried. Also didn't really glow quite as long as advertised. That said after leaving it open awhile to dry out a bit and thicken up, things went better. It got better still when I cut half of the bristles off the supplied "nail polish" brush! Now I am more accurate. See avatar!


----------

